# We don't like Water Mocassins on the trail!!!



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

While I typically am not a snake or big lizard fan overall, I really don't like water moccasins.

Tonight, an after work and the first cool (sub 90°f) no rain ride. Headed to a local trail, one we ride and train on often with the Fandango.

This entire place is bordered by water, most times we see plenty of gators. Tonight was the second time in all the miles we have ridden there that we saw two moccasins during the same ride. Both snakes were away from the waters edge and up in the middle of the jeep road double track.

Luckily, the sun was just setting and we were not riding with lights yet. Those suckers were startled by us and moving quickly without moving forward. We were startled also, however we lunged forward with only a few kicks of the pedals...

I'm sure many of you have worse tings to contend with, maybe even worse snakes like rattlesnakes (we have them too). Guess the point is, be careful when you share the trail.

PK


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

PMK said:


> most times we see plenty of gators.
> 
> I'm sure many of you have worse tings to contend with


Hehehehehe. Our local area is rife with rattlers, but encounters on the trails are exceedingly rare. I'm out nearly every day on a marginally-used section of trail and have only had one rattle at me, hidden feet in the brush. The one time we rode past a rattler crossing the trail my stoker locked up the pedals and shifted her weight away...THAT almost brought us down I couldn't imagine what she'd do with gator sightings o'plenty.

...there was that downhill section in Cheeseboro doing about 25 where I saw a snake across the singletrack and was past it in about the same moment. Neither of us (me or snake) felt anything.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

sounds like good eatin to me


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that my stoker wouldn't be riding with me if we saw gators on the ride...


----------

